# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Making Stuff >  Simple modifications to common items

## dawg69

I'm hoping to start this thread to get ideas of simple modifications that can be done to common items (tools, gear, etc.) to make them even more useful.

What got me thinking about this was seeing a RAT-6 knife with the divot made into the handle for using it with a bow drill as a bearing block.  This is something that can be added to most knives easily.

I'm sure there are many other ideas out there like that.

I guess I can start with one of my own.  I like to add reflective tape to a lot of my gear.  Adding a small piece to each item can aid in finding a dropped item at night merely by casting light on it.

Let's here your ideas!

----------


## crashdive123

Paracord wraps just to have a little extra handy.

----------


## Rick

If you use any type of a stove then you know that spills can clog the burner orifices and either produce a partial flame or no flame. I've taped a piece of braided wire and a small piece of 16 gauge solid wire to the side of my stove container. I use them to clean out the orifices if they get clogged.

----------


## Bladen

1. kinda like crash said but, replace your boot laces with paracord.

2. of course, the old paracord wrapped knife handle.

3. fire piston plunger for a mini maglight (theres a few videos of how to make this online-pretty cool).

4. super common-but for any newbies out there: cotton balls with petroleum jelly on them for tinder to start fires.

5. hallow out a stock of a rifle for a small survival kit or extra amo.

6. add a pocket to a knife sheath for a small sharpening stone.

7. combine duct tape with coconuts to make a primative helicopter and fly out of the wilderness when youre lost.

----------


## Rick

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## hunter63

> 1. kinda like crash said but, replace your boot laces with paracord.
> 
> 2. of course, the old paracord wrapped knife handle.
> 
> 3. fire piston plunger for a mini maglight (theres a few videos of how to make this online-pretty cool).
> 
> 4. super common-but for any newbies out there: cotton balls with petroleum jelly on them for tinder to start fires.
> 
> 5. hallow out a stock of a rifle for a small survival kit or extra amo.
> ...


Good thread..........

#3 Mag lite fire piston --Pretty cool, tried making a wooden one no luck.
Maybe try this when I screw up one of my Mag-lites, but wouldn't ruin one on purpose.
http://wiki.goingprepared.com/index....te_fire_piston

#5 Most rifle/shotgun stocks have some kind of a hole in them already, been using this for years, great idea.

#6 Great idea, some of the early "Rambo Survival knives" had a pocket, but the knives were crap, and the stones were also, (yeah, yeah, I did buy a couple, they looked cool?)
As long as a bunch of y'all are making knives and sheaths anyway, good idea.

#7 Duck tape wrapped around your water bottle, comes in handy for a lot of stuff, not sure about Helio, haven't been "That Lost", yet.

I'm a big one for adding my own belts, straps, etc on other stuff, example fanny pack, so as to add items.
Imitation sinew and a 6" long 3 sided leather needle are ideal for this.

I did like the paracord sling, have one on my Handi Rifle right now (really beginning to like that little thing)
Maybe I'll think of some other stuff?

----------


## hunter63

Added velcro loops so as to carry an extra barrel for the Handi Rifle

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Old GI

Converted my bride into a pack mule.  Ouch........!!!!!!! :Smash:

----------


## rebel

Duct tape and/or para cord.

----------


## Rick

I don't know if this qualifies but I changed the shoulder straps and waist belt out on my Alice pack and installed the ones used on the MOLLE pack.

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

Used a 1" boat plug to plug my bushman bowie after exchanging the rubber expanding plug over to a polyurethane plug. Also added a mini maglight sheath to the bushman sheath. Still working on plugging the inner handle on the bushman to completely seal it off.

----------


## Survival Guy 10

get a smaller canteen and an army issue ****een holder provides lots of room for a small fishing kit  and or push fish hooks into the inside and run line thru all of the holes

----------


## Swamprat1958

Carry a bow saw blade taped to the back of your belt.

----------


## Rick

I taped a loop of paracord to my flashlight. It gives me something to hang the light up with and allows me to store some duct tape at the same time.

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

I bored a 1" hole in the top of my hiking stick to allow for tender storage. To seal it off I shaped a balsa wood fishing cork to fit the hole. Wrapppred the stick with 10-20ft. of paracord and 100ft. of Spiderwire, probably use a fishin' cork to seal off the handle on my bushman too...on the blade end of the handle.

----------


## Bladen

i know some people here like stick matches.
paint clear fingernail polish on stick matches to waterproof them.

i do feel the need to say that a bic lighter will give you thousands of fires and take up about the same amount of room as ten stick matches or so.

also, if it gets wet, it will dry and work fine.
when its dead it will still throw off sparks for quite some time.

i carry a couple in a zip lock bag.
i also have a firesteel in case the lighters do get wet.

if im freezing and need a fire, im using the bic lighter every single time over anything else.

i know im off topic but i hate to think that a persons primitive spirit might get in the way of keeping things simple...and keeping them alive.

----------


## Bladen

> I bored a 1" hole in the top of my hiking stick to allow for tender storage. To seal it off I shaped a balsa wood fishing cork to fit the hole. Wrapppred the stick with 10-20ft. of paracord and 100ft. of Spiderwire, probably use a fishin' cork to seal off the handle on my bushman too...on the blade end of the handle.


i love this idea.
ill be making some changes to my walking stick soon.

id love to see this thread grow and become a sticky.

----------


## Rick

Bladen - We've had some experiments done on here using that idea. The problem is if the wooden stem gets wet the water will creep into the match head and it won't be any good. A better way is to soak the whole match stick in wax. Then the whole match stick will repel water.

----------


## rebel

http://theyardkc.blogspot.com/2009/0...underwear.html

----------


## Rick

I actually have six of those. Of course, they are MUCH bigger.

----------


## rebel

> I actually have six of those. Of course, they are MUCH bigger.


...and reinforced with para cord for added strength.  I mean for back-up cordage.

----------


## Rick

Hey! Let's be careful out there...

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,368206,00.html

----------


## rebel

> Hey! Let's be careful out there...
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,368206,00.html


 I've been an avid supporter about the need for protective equipment when putting on (and sometimes taking off) the undies.

----------


## hunter63

> if im freezing and need a fire, im using the bic lighter every single time over anything else.
> 
> i know im off topic but i hate to think that a persons primitive spirit might get in the way of keeping things simple...and keeping them alive.


I agree, I'm big about a lot of Bic's everywhere.
I did a thread about giving Bic's to everyone I knew as a "stocking stuffer", and was thoroughly chastised, about just about every way possible, "they get wet, flint and steel is better, need a fire piston", blah, blah adnusium.

Tough crapplola.........that's the way it is.
Cheap, (I buy bulk, 'bout 8 cents apiece), and when you run out of fluid, guess what, you still have a "flint and steel spark-er"

That being said, I do also carry a flint and steel, matches, Zippo, fire starters, and know how to make a fire drill, light a fire with a 9 volt battery and spring from pen. (Sorry, no fire piston)
Redundancy, redundancy, redundancy.......
Bic's are easy

----------


## dscrick

http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...ead.php?t=1545

----------


## Rick

Yeah and you made me a convert. I went back to that thread a couple of months ago and read and re-read it. I have an 88 Security with a big ole hollow butt that's beggin' for survival equipment. I'm reformed.

----------


## dscrick

I'm glad I made an impression!

Seriously, I figure any way you can improve your odds with a little extra gear in an otherwise unused space, go for it.

----------


## klkak

These are some mods I made to my M-6 Scout rifle.  Starting with pic-1

Storage for more shotgun shells

Front sling swivel

550 and 1000lb para cord on the barrel

Rear sling swivel

Small utility knife

----------


## klkak

The rest of the pictures.

Replaced hinge pin with a stainless steel bolt

Williams rear peep sight

last 2 pics are full side views

----------


## Rick

You are dispicable, klkak! If you intend to bring an M6 Scout into the classroom, mister, then you had better bring enough of them for everyone!

----------


## klkak

That is just plain not fair. All I did was share some simple mods I made to an otherwise nondescript little gun.

----------


## Ken

> You are dispicable, klkak! If you intend to bring an M6 Scout into the classroom, mister, then you had better bring enough of them for everyone!


There he goes again.  Tryin' to weasel his way onto Quality Control turf.   :Sneaky2: 




> That is just plain not fair. All I did was share some simple mods I made to an otherwise nondescript little gun.


And they look like EXCELLENT MODS, Kevin!   :clap:  :clap:  

Of course, I'll post my official Q.C. report as soon as the Scout arrives and I spend a month or two with it out on the range.   :Innocent:

----------


## klkak

Jeez! you give some guys a little authority or a position and it goes to their heads.

Thanks for the compliments Ken.  I'll send the gun to you as soon as they get the Pony Express riding again.

----------


## Ken

> Jeez! you give some guys a little authority or a position and it goes to their heads.


You're right!  It takes a lot of effort for me to keep Sarge and Rick and Crash in line.   :Innocent:

----------


## klkak

> You're right!  It takes a lot of effort for me to keep Sarge and Rick and Crash in line.


See, I've been out of the loop to long.  I thought Sarge was the one that kept Rick and Crash in line.

----------


## Ken

> Thanks for the compliments Ken. I'll send the gun to you as soon as they get the Pony Express riding again.


He'll arrive tomorrow!   :Innocent: 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## klkak

I'm not buying it Ken.

----------


## Ken

> I'm not buying it Ken.


*FEDERAL* EXPRESS?   :Innocent:

----------


## klkak

Ken, when I said:

[quote]I'll send the gun to you as soon as they get the Pony Express riding again.[quote/]

I was patronizing you.

----------


## Ken

[quote=klkak;170238]Ken, when I said:




> I'll send the gun to you as soon as they get the Pony Express riding again.[quote/]
> 
> I was patronizing you.


Well, if you wanna' patronize me, ya' gotta' call my secretary and make an appointment just like the rest of my clients do.  

Will you be needing driving directions?   :Smile:

----------


## klkak

[QUOTE=Ken;170239]


> Ken, when I said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if you wanna' patronize me, ya' gotta' call my secretary and make an appointment just like the rest of my clients do.  
> 
> Will you be needing driving directions?


WHAT EVER!!!

----------


## Ken

[quote=klkak;170240]


> WHAT EVER!!!


Well, when you drive here, don't forget to bring the gun.  We may as well save a few bucks on shipping.   :Innocent:

----------


## klkak

Ken, Why are you lobbying to have "*2dumb2kwit*" banned? I've only been here on the forums for a few days but he seems a likable soul.

----------


## Camp10

If the trigger guard should happen to break on the m-6 scout, it would allow the gun to fold up flat into itself and tuck nicely into a bag..its the only mod I've made to mine.

----------


## klkak

> If the trigger guard should happen to break on the m-6 scout, it would allow the gun to fold up flat into itself and tuck nicely into a bag..its the only mod I've made to mine.


I took the trigger guard off of mine and reshaped it to better fit my hand with gloves on.  Then re-installed it.

----------


## Canadian-guerilla

while this is not really a mod to a common item, i thought i'd throw it in here

was at the dollar store and saw some measuring spoons Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
and i said, maybe i can use the big one for a handhold on a firebow

and then i got home and while i was putting around the kitchen opening a can
i looked at the top i had just peeled off and thought about the measuring spoons i just  bought
so i got my snips, and made a cut in the can top to the center

and then shaped it into a cone Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum. for another possible firebow handhold

_the top of the firestick will be sharpened to a sharp point for less friction_

i'll try both this weekend

----------


## crashdive123

CG - a shot glass works very well (cover the outside with duct tape first).

----------


## dezertdude

> These are some mods I made to my M-6 Scout rifle.  Starting with pic-1
> 
> Storage for more shotgun shells
> 
> Front sling swivel
> 
> 550 and 1000lb para cord on the barrel
> 
> Rear sling swivel
> ...


Have you fired the weapon since wrapping the barrel? The reason I ask is that wrapping anything around the barrel changes the harmonics of the barrel and can affect accuracy. You might want to go shoot the weapon and see if your target acquisition has changed much. Check out the US Army Sniper Field Manual for more info on this and more.

----------


## crashdive123

He took a good sized deer with it last season (22 hornet).

----------


## klkak

> Have you fired the weapon since wrapping the barrel? The reason I ask is that wrapping anything around the barrel changes the harmonics of the barrel and can affect accuracy. You might want to go shoot the weapon and see if your target acquisition has changed much. Check out the US Army Sniper Field Manual for more info on this and more.


Thank you for the reference.  However.

I bought this gun brand new when Springfield reintroduced them.  As soon as I got home I started the modifications.

Over the years I've taken several deer, a couple fox and several hare with the little gun.  It works really well.

It's not a sniper or target rifle and I don't shoot dimes with it.  This gun is used for trapping, hunting and survival.

I can hit standard clay pigeons at 100 yrds with every shot.  Thats good enough for the type of weapon it is.

It's small, light and easy to carry and I have complete confidence that I can (if I have to) Kill anything here in Alaska.

I love my M-6 :Smile:

----------


## Rick

> CG - a shot glass works very well (cover the outside with duct tape first).


But, uh...how do you keep from spilling your drink?

----------


## crashdive123

Silly boy - drink it first of course.

----------


## your_comforting_company

here's one.. a junked swingset slide. plastic kind

cut the top end off, drill a few holes for rope, like shoelaces. add rope.

makes a nice deer drag. we made one of these yesterday and tested it on a buck I harvested.

----------


## Camp10

> here's one.. a junked swingset slide. plastic kind
> 
> cut the top end off, drill a few holes for rope, like shoelaces. add rope.
> 
> makes a nice deer drag. we made one of these yesterday and tested it on a buck I harvested.


Now instead of a slide the kids call it a fall!  :Smile:  That sounds like a great idea, there is an old swingset in my yard that was left by the last owners. Congrats on the buck. How big was the deer?

----------


## bulrush

I take 2nd generation glow in the dark powder (buy on internet), mix it with clear epoxy, and put it on my flashlight lens on the outside edge where the light will recharge it. Now every time I use the flashlight, it charges up the GID powder. The glow lasts 8 hrs so I can find it when I need to use the outhouse while camping.

----------


## crashdive123

Very bright idea.  Get it?  Bright?

----------


## bulrush

It gets glowing recommendations...

----------


## Rick

That is pretty dang clever. That would be pretty handy on your tent, too. I've been out at night and had to pull out the dang GPS to find my way back to camp a time or two. You can be right on top your tent before you find it if you don't have glow in the dark tabs on it. Fortunately, mine does and it makes finding camp at night a LOT easier.

----------


## Ken

> That is pretty dang clever. That would be pretty handy on your tent, too. I've been out at night and had to pull out the dang GPS to find my way back to camp a time or two. You can be right on top your tent before you find it if you don't have glow in the dark tabs on it. Fortunately, mine does and it makes finding camp at night a LOT easier.


*Writes note to self.  

"Make sure to cover all of Rick's glow in the dark tent tabs with black duct tape."   :Innocent:

----------


## Rick

Since you're QC why not start by trying some of that black tape OVER YOUR MOUTH?

----------


## Ken

> Since you're QC why not start by trying some of that black tape OVER YOUR MOUTH?


Ouch.  I sense a wee bit of hostility here.   :Innocent: 

http://www.content4reprint.com/psych...-situation.htm

----------


## Rick

Be afraid. Be very afraid. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## your_comforting_company

no pics at this time, but here's a simple one.
at the dollar store you can get boggins for like $1 each..

turn it inside out and pick a spot between the seams, try to follow the knit rib.
make a cut through one thickness of the boggin, between the X stitches.. like a buttonhole. dont' cut the stitches, cut the boggin itself. It looks like this: X-
reach in between the layers down to the bottom, and pull it inside out. It turns into a loop. great for a scarf, or covering your ugly mug when it's cold. It's stretchy so it stays in place. reverse it again and it's a boggin again, with a small hole inside.

Thanks to my b.i.l. for showing me something he discovered on accident lol.

----------


## klkak

Ummmm, ....................What is a "boggin"?

----------


## Ken

> Ummmm, ....................What is a "boggin"?


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## your_comforting_company

one of them head socks.. umm.. like these
http://www.dakotaouterwear.com/products.aspx?catid=20

----------


## your_comforting_company

Ken beat me to it..  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ken

> Ken beat me to it..


YCC?  For klkak, you need to post pictures...........   :Innocent:

----------


## klkak

That thing in the picture looks like a "watch cap" or "wool hat".  Up north here we have a piece of clothing called a "balaclava".  It covers your head, face and neck.

----------


## Chrs

I'd like to see pictures of that YCC, I'm thinking about doing it  :Smile:

----------


## your_comforting_company

chrs. I'll get batteries sometime today when the wife gets back from xmas shopping.. will take pics then to better show what to do.

----------


## finallyME

I have never heard anyone call it a boggin.
Ski hat, knit hat, watch cap (army), togue, etc, never a boggin.  Maybe it is an east coast thing.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> That thing in the picture looks like a "watch cap" or "wool hat".  Up north here we have a piece of clothing called a "balaclava".  It covers your head, face and neck.


 Boggin', is just short for "toboggan cap".

----------


## rwc1969

> no pics at this time, but here's a simple one.
> at the dollar store you can get boggins for like $1 each..
> 
> turn it inside out and pick a spot between the seams, try to follow the knit rib.
> make a cut through one thickness of the boggin, between the X stitches.. like a buttonhole. dont' cut the stitches, cut the boggin itself. It looks like this: X-
> reach in between the layers down to the bottom, and pull it inside out. It turns into a loop. great for a scarf, or covering your ugly mug when it's cold. It's stretchy so it stays in place. reverse it again and it's a boggin again, with a small hole inside.
> 
> Thanks to my b.i.l. for showing me something he discovered on accident lol.


We call em boggins here, at least I do. LOL!

A few weeks ago I was lookin at my "boggin" and trying o figure out how to do this without having all the knits come loose. I can't figure it out. I'd like to see pics too.

----------


## your_comforting_company

2d2k is right.. toboggan cap.
I thought it was a southern dialect thing, but I see the yankees call it that too.
pics coming.. uploading them now.

----------


## Sourdough

Permanently attach Gaiters to Boots, with construction adhesive, or silicone. We do this with Bunny Boots, and 86 the laces.

----------


## your_comforting_company

Here you see the hole that only goes through one layer. boggin is inside out so the raggedy hole isn't seen.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
pull the boggin inside out, through the hole like this:
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
and voila, now you have a balaclava thing.. I'll call it a scarf cuz i'm a redneck and have no idea how to pronounce balaclava.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

I don't know how to knit so I can't tell you how to keep it from unravelling, but at $1 a piece I don't think I'll worry about it too much. If anyone finds out how to knit the buttonhole to pull it through, I'm very interested.

----------


## crashdive123

Nice idea YCC and you bring up an interesting point.  Knitting is probably a good skill to learn.

----------


## your_comforting_company

> Permanently attach Gaiters to Boots,


I try to keep the gators off my boots..

----------


## Rick

Why can't you just stitch the hole? That would keep it from unraveling as well wouldn't it? 

Nice post and thanks for the pictures!!

----------


## Sourdough

[QUOTE=your_comforting_company;175968] voila, now you have a balaclava thing.. I'll call it a scarf cuz i'm a redneck and have no idea how to pronounce balaclava.


Put Snot rag on the front and you got a Dickey.

----------


## your_comforting_company

> Put Snot rag on the front and you got a Dickey.


there won't be any of those anywhere near my face...  :Banana:  :Censored: HAR HAR HAR.

I dunno rick.. I'm not all that savvy with sewing anything other than skin lol...
the "knit" weave is all wavy and looped and a whole bunch of stuff I don't understand so I just can't say.
Whenever I got some spare time, I'll give it a go, unless someone beats me to it (please!) I got a lot of projects going!

----------


## Batch

> I take 2nd generation glow in the dark powder (buy on internet), mix it with clear epoxy, and put it on my flashlight lens on the outside edge where the light will recharge it. Now every time I use the flashlight, it charges up the GID powder. The glow lasts 8 hrs so I can find it when I need to use the outhouse while camping.



Is there a reason you chose powder over paint? 

I was looking at this site:

http://www.4physics.com/catalog/prod...roducts_id/407

Is this different than what you are talking about and would you mind show the area illuminated by the flashlight when the glow in the dark is being used.

----------


## rwc1969

> Good thread..........
> 
> #3 Mag lite fire piston --Pretty cool, tried making a wooden one no luck.
> Maybe try this when I screw up one of my Mag-lites, but wouldn't ruin one on purpose.
> http://wiki.goingprepared.com/index....te_fire_piston ...


i had an old maglite lying around that didn't work and made one of these. I can't get it to work. Tried tinder fungus and charcloth. Nothing!

----------


## Canadian-guerilla

so i've had a pair of welding gloves sitting around for a few years now

_similar to_
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

and i got to thinking, there's some nice leather there, so here's what i did with one of them

took some scissors and cut a line down between each of the fingers right to the end
and i'm in the process of making 4 makeshift sheaths for smaller knives
the top of each " finger strip " will be used for a belt loop

----------


## hunter63

> so i've had a pair of welding gloves sitting around for a few years now
> 
> _similar to_
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
> 
> and i got to thinking, there's some nice leather there, so here's what i did with one of them
> 
> took some scissors and cut a line down between each of the fingers right to the end
> and i'm in the process of making 4 makeshift sheaths for smaller knives
> the top of each " finger strip " will be used for a belt loop



Noooooooooo,  Ahhhhhhhh, now that hurts...Ahhhhhhhh....you know how much those cost!

----------


## Rick

Man, I thought it was a hernia. I stop. I look. I price. I keep on walking.

----------


## Ole WV Coot

> Man, I thought it was a hernia. I stop. I look. I price. I keep on walking.


I would gladly have made those little sheaths for those gloves, bought some even. :Drool:

----------


## welderguy

> I would gladly have made those little sheaths for those gloves, bought some even.


I have some extras you need a pair be happy to send one your way.

----------


## Canadian-guerilla

my weekend project

trying to make a food dryer from a 2 drawer filing cabinet

stick a heater in the bottom drawer
and maybe an upsidedown strainer/sieve on the top drawer

i'll try something simple like banana slices and apple slices

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## rebel

> my weekend project
> 
> trying to make a food dryer from a 2 drawer filing cabinet
> 
> stick a heater in the bottom drawer
> and maybe an upsidedown strainer/sieve on the top drawer
> 
> i'll try something simple like banana slices and apple slices
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


That's a good idea!  I like to recyle things too.
 If you lived in the southwest you could probably just paint it black and put it in the sun.  You could also make a solar oven or a smoker out of it.

----------


## Rick

I don't think you need a circular strainer like that. All you would really need to do is elevate a flat wire rack in the top drawer. The hot air from the lower drawer will flow up both sides and the back of the top drawer. You might need some small holes in the sides at the bottom and some around the top. That would set an air flow, which you will want. Drill some holes in the top shelf and the air should draw in the bottom (drilled holes) and out the top (drilled holes).

Just thinking out loud. It should work very well I would think.

Something like this but rectangular?

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Justin Case

> Noooooooooo,  Ahhhhhhhh, now that hurts...Ahhhhhhhh....you know how much those cost!


I tried that once (make a knife sheath) with a old baseball Glove,,  had the stitching there too,,  but alas,  I have ZERO talent for making such things and i screwed it up, (cut wrong)   but the leather was real good  :Smile:

----------


## Canadian-guerilla

i don't have anything wire meshy at my place
was gonna get a strainer from my sister for practice
maybe i'll stop by the hardware store and see what they have for wire mesh

might start with 20 banana slices and take 2 out every 30 minutes to check on progress

my end goal is to make something that's portable
that i can take out with me in the bush for the day

a DIY solar food dryer maybe the size of a briefcase

----------


## Canadian-guerilla

> Noooooooooo,  Ahhhhhhhh, now that hurts...Ahhhhhhhh....you know how much those cost!



the pic i used was not my welding gloves, just something from google images

the welding gloves i have/had were given to me a few years ago
and had definitely seen better days

----------


## Rick

Check a second hand store like Goodwill. I've seen the stainless steel baking racks in several of them.

----------


## crashdive123

Rather than a rack or strainer, you might try drilling a line of holes on either side of the top drawer and then lace an unshielded wire through the holes, making your own rack.  Wooden dowels would probably work too, but covering them with foil to keep from the porous wood from soaking up the juices.

----------


## hunter63

> the pic i used was not my welding gloves, just something from google images
> 
> the welding gloves i have/had were given to me a few years ago
> and had definitely seen better days


Thanks you, now I can breath again.
Have several pair, for wood stove stuff, camp fire stuff, working with metal, and a real thick foundry pair when I'm pouring lead bullets and round balls.

Funny part is, SIL worked in a foundey had all kinds of them, used them for every thing, then tossed them.
Could'a killed him.......he does'nt work there any more and now wishes that he had a couple of pairs. 

I have no problem reusing leather or most anything else, but I did almost choke when you posted that pic of a new pair......Whew!

----------


## canid

i have one of those folding colanders in my kit that i like to take out with me. i find it usefull for steaming [it fits just inside my small cookpot and clears the lid] and i figured that it couldn't hurt to have something parabolic.

----------


## BENESSE

Last year I ordered a pair of shoes from Land's End but they turned out to run really big--almost a size bigger than I usually wear.
Well, since they were on a great sale, ($15) waterproof, and seemed generally well made, I decided to keep them and just use good cushy inserts for the right fit. 
They were indestructible under nasty conditions, easy to get in and out off (airport sec.) and without inserts, I could wear them with bulky wool ski socks.

Well, the shoes turned out to be even more useful than I thought when I sprained my ankle a few days ago and needed something that would fit over an Ace bandage. I just took the insert out, didn't zip the top and could get around wearing something safe and sturdy that didn't draw attention to itself.

This made me think that it would be good idea in general to own a pair of shoes in a larger size just for this purpose. Or for the BOB.
And the best part? You can use the inserts to make camp sandals:
http://www.trailquest.net/sandals.html

----------


## Badawg

I use an old Dodge truck radiator and a 12 volt Bilge pump to heat my broken Hot tub. It's much more soothing than the stupid Jaccuzzi jets, and the wood I burn is much cheaper than the electricity.

----------


## crashdive123

Now that's some backwoods engineering.  I like it!

----------


## your_comforting_company

Hey, that's really awesome! ++

----------


## Badawg

> Hey, that's really awesome! ++


Thanks! It's now version 2.2 and uses real rubber hoses instead of the PVC. That way you can get the fire farther away.

----------


## your_comforting_company

Have you thought about blueprinting the design and making it a pdf? I don't know anything about the legality of such a thing, but anywhere we can pinch a penny these days is a good thing. Imagine replacing the water heater in your home with one of these for taking showers, or nice long baths.
Good stuff. Thanks for gettin the old gears turnin!

----------


## Badawg

> Have you thought about blueprinting the design and making it a pdf? I don't know anything about the legality of such a thing, but anywhere we can pinch a penny these days is a good thing. Imagine replacing the water heater in your home with one of these for taking showers, or nice long baths.
> Good stuff. Thanks for gettin the old gears turnin!


I would, but I kinda stole it myself... Working on a portable propane fired version though...

----------


## your_comforting_company

hmm.. the propane idea I don't like.. hard to make that on your own. I really like the wood idea though. I want to replace my hot water heater with solar, and/or something like this. 
I complain about my $150 / month light bill but it could be much worse, when you consider the folks that have central heat and houses that look like the Vegas strip with all the lights.

----------


## crashdive123

I agree with YCC on the propane.  While it may be cheaper than the electric that it takes to run the tub, it kind of defeats the whole rustic and saving thingie that makes your first design attractive.

----------


## Canadian-guerilla

> so i've had a pair of welding gloves sitting around for a few years now
> 
> _similar to_
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
> 
> and i got to thinking, there's some nice leather there, so here's what i did with one of them
> 
> took some scissors and cut a line down between each of the fingers right to the end
> and i'm in the process of making 4 makeshift sheaths for smaller knives
> the top of each " finger strip " will be used for a belt loop



finally got me one of them digi-tell cam-e-ras 

here's what i did with the one of my OLD USED welding glove
it's not pretty, but it's functional and if i ever lose it, it's only a $1 knife
put a bicycle tube around the sheath ( ala Pict ) so i can stuff more stuff in there

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

Looks great.  Nice idea.

----------


## your_comforting_company

excellent re-use of worn out stuff. Nice job!

----------


## Canadian-guerilla

*a DIY tool pouch for my foraging stuff*

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Canadian-guerilla

*i never did use the filing cabinet for my IMPROVISED food drying*

first time doing bananas here, the apples i did before came out " crispy "
obviously, i won't be doing any mass drying here
i went to a $ store and picked up 100 wooden " skewers " 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## your_comforting_company

What kind of light fixture is that? That looks like a pretty neat rig.

----------


## Canadian-guerilla

> What kind of light fixture is that? That looks like a pretty neat rig.


it's a stand up heater, i removed the front mesh guard and taped the safety switch permently on, when it's plugged in, it's on

i . . . . ah. . . . was on the computer too long and the bananas/apples kinda burned nearest the heat
i suppose if i babysat this and rotated it every now and then they may have come out better
i'll try again with some kind of screen/mesh and flip the bananas/apples every 5(?) minutes

----------


## crashdive123

It looks like they might be a little close to the heat source?  Would raising the stand for the skewers higher help?

----------


## your_comforting_company

thanks for the update. Keep toying with it and i'm sure you'll figure out how to get it working. I still think that it's pretty neat!

----------


## Badawg

Here is a simple mod turning trash into a useful BBQ grill. I call it the InHell Pentium, and it runs hot:

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## justin_baker

> finally got me one of them digi-tell cam-e-ras 
> 
> here's what i did with the one of my OLD USED welding glove
> it's not pretty, but it's functional and if i ever lose it, it's only a $1 knife
> put a bicycle tube around the sheath ( ala Pict ) so i can stuff more stuff in there
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


I am actually going to do this. I have a very sharp knife and no sheath and some old gloves.

----------


## Canadian-guerilla

> I am actually going to do this. I have a very sharp knife and no sheath and some old gloves.



what i didn't show is that i made a " slide-in " blade holder out of plastic

something that will guide the blade tip to the bottom of the sheath without catching fabric

----------

